# Intel NUC5PPYH Front analog microphone



## Antarex (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi! Sorry for my bad English... FreeBSD-11.0-p1-amd64-RELEASE. Intel NUC5PPYH have back and front ports for analog headphones/microphone. If to plug headphones with microphone to back panel, than all OK and the messengers work fine (sound play/rec). But by default the speakers are plugged to back 3.5mm audio port. If to plug headphones with microphone to Front panel with logo phones with mic, then sound is only play to headphones, but is not rec from mic. Is it possible to configure pcm1 and Realtek HDA to not only play, but rec too?

```
% cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek (0x0283) (Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek (0x0283) (Front Analog Headphones)> (play)
pcm2: <Realtek (0x0283) (Internal Digital)> (play)
pcm3: <Intel (0x2883) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


----------



## shepper (Oct 12, 2016)

I found Re-configuring sound in FreeBSD to be complex, even as a native English speaker.  The information is in the snd_hda(4) page which hopefully will appear in your native language.  In the likely event you will have additional questions, please post the pertinent portion of a verbose dmesg.  One way to generate the verbose dmesg is in snd_hda(4)


----------



## Antarex (Oct 13, 2016)

verbose dmesg

```
hdac0: <Intel (0x2284) HDA Controller> mem 0x81410000-0x81413fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: PCI card vendor: 0x8086, device: 0x2060
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20120126_0002
hdac0: Config options: on=0x00000000 off=0x00000000
hdac0: attempting to allocate 1 MSI vectors (1 supported)
hdac0: using IRQ 258 for MSI
hdac0: Caps: OSS 4, ISS 4, BSS 0, NSDO 1, 64bit, CORB 256, RIRB 256
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdac0
hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0283) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0283) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: Subsystem ID: 0x80862060
hdaa0: NumGPIO=3 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0: GPIO0: disabled
hdaa0: GPIO1: disabled
hdaa0: GPIO2: disabled
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid 0x as seq device conn jack loc color misc
hdaa0: 18 40000000 0 0 Line-out None Unknown 0x00 Unknown 0
hdaa0: 20 411111f0 15 0 Speaker None 1/8 Rear Black 1
hdaa0: 23 411111f0 15 0 Speaker None 1/8 Rear Black 1
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0 Speaker None 1/8 Rear Black 1
hdaa0: 25 02a11040 4 0 Mic Jack 1/8 Front Black 0
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0 Speaker None 1/8 Rear Black 1
hdaa0: 27 01211010 1 0 Headphones Jack 1/8 Rear Black 0
hdaa0: 29 40500001 0 1 Digital-out None Unknown 0x00 Unknown 0
hdaa0: 30 90460130 3 0 SPDIF-out Fixed Digital Internal Unknown 1
hdaa0: 33 02211020 2 0 Headphones Jack 1/8 Front Black 0
hdaa0: Patching widget caps nid=29 0x00400400 -> 0x00700400
hdaa0: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid 0x as seq device conn jack loc color misc
hdaa0: 18 40000000 0 0 Line-out None Unknown 0x00 Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa0: 20 411111f0 15 0 Speaker None 1/8 Rear Black 1 DISA
hdaa0: 23 411111f0 15 0 Speaker None 1/8 Rear Black 1 DISA
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0 Speaker None 1/8 Rear Black 1 DISA
hdaa0: 25 02a11040 4 0 Mic Jack 1/8 Front Black 0
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0 Speaker None 1/8 Rear Black 1 DISA
hdaa0: 27 01211010 1 0 Headphones Jack 1/8 Rear Black 0
hdaa0: 30 90460130 3 0 SPDIF-out Fixed Digital Internal Unknown 1
hdaa0: 33 02211020 2 0 Headphones Jack 1/8 Front Black 0
hdaa0: 4 associations found:
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa0: Pin nid=27 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) out:
hdaa0: Pin nid=33 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 2 (3) out:
hdaa0: Pin nid=30 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 3 (4) in:
hdaa0: Pin nid=25 seq=0
hdaa0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa0: Pin 27 traced to DAC 2
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdaa0: Pin 33 traced to DAC 3
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 2 (3)
hdaa0: Pin 30 traced to DAC 6
hdaa0: Association 2 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 3 (4)
hdaa0: Pin 25 traced to ADC 8
hdaa0: Association 3 (4) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 1 (2)
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 2 (3)
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 3 (4)
hdaa0: ADC 9 considered equal to ADC 8
hdaa0: Tracing input monitor
hdaa0: Tracing nid 11 to out
hdaa0: nid 11 is input monitor
hdaa0: Tracing nid 34 to out
hdaa0: Tracing nid 35 to out
hdaa0: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa0: Tracing nid 25 to out
hdaa0: Tracing beeper
hdaa0: Pin sense: nid=27 sense=0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm0: <Realtek (0x0283) (Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek (0x0283) (Front Analog Headphones)> at nid 33 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Realtek (0x0283) (Internal Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdaa0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdacc0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x2883) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x2883) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: Subsystem ID: 0x80860101
hdaa1: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
hdaa1: Original pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid 0x as seq device conn jack loc color misc
hdaa1: 5 58560010 1 0 Digital-out None Digital 0x18 Unknown 0
hdaa1: 6 58560020 2 0 Digital-out None Digital 0x18 Unknown 0
hdaa1: 7 18560030 3 0 Digital-out Jack Digital 0x18 Unknown 0
hdaa1: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid 0x as seq device conn jack loc color misc
hdaa1: 5 58560010 1 0 Digital-out None Digital 0x18 Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1: 6 58560020 2 0 Digital-out None Digital 0x18 Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1: 7 18560030 3 0 Digital-out Jack Digital 0x18 Unknown 0
hdaa1: 1 associations found:
hdaa1: Association 0 (3) out:
hdaa1: Pin nid=7 seq=0
hdaa1: Tracing association 0 (3)
hdaa1: Pin 7 traced to DAC 2
hdaa1: Association 0 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (3)
hdaa1: Tracing input monitor
hdaa1: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa1: Tracing beeper
hdaa1: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm3: <Intel (0x2883) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdaa1
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdacc1
hdac0: poll interval 1000 -> 500 ticks
```


----------



## shepper (Oct 13, 2016)

Associations are either "output" or "input" - not both.


Antarex said:


> hdaa0: Association 3 (4) in: hdaa0: Pin nid=25 seq=0



The only detected input (mic) is nid=25 which your dmesg lists as being a black, front panel jack.  In practice, you physically have a mic input on the back.

I can think of two possibilities:  Intel neglected to physically wire the front mic jack or it is wired in and is not detected by FreeBSD.  You can test this by booting a live CD for Linux and see if the front jack works or see if there are reports that Windows supports the front mic.  If it is not being detected in FreeBSD I would contact one of the developers and/or submit a bug to the multimedia list.   Alexander Motin has been approachable in the past.
Alexander Motin <_mav@FreeBSD.org_>


----------



## Antarex (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks!


shepper said:


> You can test this by booting a live CD for Linux and see if the front jack works


On Linux front jack works fine out the box. I am send the message to the multimedia list later.


----------



## Antarex (Oct 17, 2016)

*shepper*

I am very sorry, I write none-correct information. I have 2 nettops: Intel NUC5PPYH and Intel NUC DN2820FYKH. NUC DN2820FYKH have only one audio jack play/rec on back panel. And my mistake: my words, that NUC5PPYH back jack can record sound. Logo headphones with mic only on front panel of NUC5PPYH. But NUC5PPYH on front jack dont rec sound, it only play audio after # sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1. NUC DN2820FYKH play/rec sound OK on FreeBSD.


----------

